
Watch The Phone — What I Learned Today - donohoe
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/a88282b05726
======
donohoe
The big take-away for me was SnapChat - there is a huge amount of sharing
taking place - vast - and none of it exists on the typical internet record
(not counting anything the NSA may be doing)

